# Google Wave Tutorial



## vogella (7. September 2009)

Hallo,

hier findet Ihr ein Tutorial zum Thema Google Wave: Google Wave Tutorial 

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. September 2009)

Hi Lars,

was hälst du davon, dieses auch in unserer Tutorials-Sektion zu veröffentlichen? So sehen es ggf. noch mehr Leute. 

Grüße,
Markus


----------



## vogella (7. September 2009)

Hallo Markus,

darauf verlinken von der Seite wäre ok. Das scheint aber nicht das Ziel der Seite zu sein.

Ich entwickle meine Tutorials kontinuierlich weiter, von daher möchte ich keine Kopien der Inhalte erstellen (lassen). 

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------

